# Lionel ez plug question.



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

How do you connect the EZ Plug from lionel to a layout with no EZ track?


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

Can I cut the plug off and wire it normally?


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

Sure, you can cut the plug.....wire it normally using the red and black wires. The white wire is not needed.

-Pete


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

BFI66 said:


> Sure, you can cut the plug.....wire it normally using the red and black wires. The white wire is not needed.
> 
> -Pete


Thank you for the help.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

BFI66 said:


> Sure, you can cut the plug.....wire it normally using the red and black wires. The white wire is not needed.
> 
> -Pete


Worked like a charm!


----------

